# Modding a Traynor YGL-III....What Direction?



## Joey D. (Oct 16, 2006)

Now, the Traynor Mark III combo, didn't want to do it, I've tried to bond with the tone of this amp for almost a year but just can't. That being said I still like the amp enough to keep it but it definitely needs some tweaks.

Does anyone out there have any suggestions on which direction to take a mod? I'm finding a hollow characteristic in amp's tone and an inability to take dirt pedals well. I know these are more or less "twin" styled amps and I've seen some cool mods to make them more Fender-y...but is it possible to get a more Marshall/bluesbreaker style sound out of it? 

As always any help is appreciated.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Before you do anything to the amp, have you put new speakers in it? This will make a MASSIVE difference; the stock Marsland speakers are without a doubt the one weak link in Traynor amps.

I know guys who claim their Mach IIIs are one of the most pedal friendly amps they have tried, so start with the speakers first.

TG


----------



## Joey D. (Oct 16, 2006)

Yeah, still have the marslands, and I'm aware of the fallback's of them but I dont know if I'd get "the" tone with just a speaker change. It sounds as if there's a cardboard box over the amp at all times..boomy bass and icepick highs...But I will look into new speakers. Thanks man!


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

before you do any mods, the speakers are a good place to start (marslands aren't great) but has the amp been checked over and caps changed, bias checked etc? that might make as much of a change in tone and sound as anything


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

I would definitly change out the speakers, I did and mine sounds 100% better. I used celestion G12K-100's in mine.


----------



## Joey D. (Oct 16, 2006)

Yeah the amp was looked over by Jeff at mid-town about a year and a half ago...new tubes..couple new pots everything else is tip top. Ill give the speakers a go...I think I may have a line on a couple of good eminence red-coats. Anyone know the ohm rating? Im guessing two 8ohm speakers.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Just bring the amp to somewhere that has patience and good taste. Let them know you are seriously shopping for new speakers, and ask them to let you plug the amp into different cabs.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Just bring the amp to somewhere that has patience and good taste. Let them know you are seriously shopping for new speakers, and ask them to let you plug the amp into different cabs.


That's a good place to start, but remember they may not sound the same in YOUR amp. A closed back cab is going to sound different than an open back one. A 4x12 is going to sound different than a single or a 2x12. It will give you a good idea the general tone of the speakers, and also remember the speaker will change in sound once it's broken in. New speakers sometimes sound like crap but once broken in they can really sweeten up.


----------



## Joey D. (Oct 16, 2006)

Hmmm...Patience and good taste is quality not found in London guitar shops unfortunately, plus hauling that Mark-III around would probably spell lifelong back problems :tongue: But I'll keep my ears open...so whats the speaker layout on these two 8ohm, two 16ohm?

It's just weird because my guitarmate has a marsland in it and that little beast sounds fantastic stock...but I'll give the speaker swap a go, definitely cheaper than a huge mod.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Joey D. said:


> Hmmm...Patience and good taste is quality not found in London guitar shops unfortunately, plus hauling that Mark-III around would probably spell lifelong back problems :tongue: But I'll keep my ears open...so whats the speaker layout on these two 8ohm, two 16ohm?
> 
> It's just weird because my guitarmate has a marsland in it and that little beast sounds fantastic stock...but I'll give the speaker swap a go, definitely cheaper than a huge mod.


Out of all the Garnets I own, only one of them still has the original marslands. They sound killer in that amp. Every now and then you get some that sound really good. Mostly however they are very vanilla.

I'm not 100% sure but I think the speakers in that traynor of yours are two 8's. Some of the Traynor owners can probably give you a better answer onthat.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

My YGL-3a head has 4 ohm output impedance. My guess is that the combo has the same, so would use 2 of the 8 ohm speakers.

Over a year ago I was really wanting to change my YGL as well. I have a Yorkville 1x15 cab with it that sounds absolutely terrible with guitar, so it is now exclusively used as a bass cab. I describe it as the most cotton-mouth dry sound ever with really buzzy awful highs. The moment I tried the amp with any 2x12 cab (usually with Vintage 30 clones), it sounds 500% better. 
I wanted marshall type gain out of it too. When I crank the preamp volume I just start to get a bit of breakup out of single coils. Humbuckers get it at about 8.

In the end, I am happy with the amp as is, and have other amps (or pedals) for higher gain. I like leaving it stock (although I wonder if it is, because my non-trem/reverb channel is not connected to the Master Volume like I think maybe other peoples' are).

But ya, new speakers made all the difference in the world to me. Maybe you can get some speakers that will break up a bit for you...


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I cannot remember if these run 2 or 4 EL 34s. if it's 4, you should trying pulling a pair to knock down the volume a bit; might help you get more dirt before your ears explode! 

TG


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

traynor_garnet said:


> I cannot remember if these run 2 or 4 EL 34s. if it's 4, you should trying pulling a pair to knock down the volume a bit; might help you get more dirt before your ears explode!
> 
> TG


http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_4u9l5q2yFBA/R4-XESkRYFI/AAAAAAAAAWs/Ni55_1JU_jQ/s1600/IMG_2816.jpg

Mine runs 4 El34 Mullard 6CA7s.

Again, I assume the combo is the same.


----------



## Joey D. (Oct 16, 2006)

Yeah it's a 4 power tube monster, but the volume isn't an issue so I'll likely leave the 4 el34's in place. And I guess it's 2 8ohm speakers running at 4ohms total....Thanks guys! Also if anyone who has this amp, and has gone through with a speaker swap, wants to chime in on what they swapped with, it'd be greatly appreciated. 

:rockon:


----------



## plato67 (Jan 13, 2008)

I have 3 YGL III's. One head w/original Mullard EL34's that I play through an Eminence 15" Legend; it sounds great. I also have a combo that Rich from Tone on Wheels modded to take KT88's. It sounds divine; although I have 2 100 watt Carvin branded Eminence's in it that sound OK, but I want to try something else.

ANYTHING is better than the Marslands. What a POS speaker. Before I tried it through anything else I almost sold my first YGL. Very glad I did not. It is an awesome amp.


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

hey Michael, when your ready to send me back that carr slant6v , I'll be ready !!!! lol

I'm in total agreement about the spk:

MARSLAND, without exception (imo of course) = POS

this is one of the best old traynor's I have owned. they are monsters.

I will share one observation that I had that blew me away on these. I was taking a chance of blowing my 2xcelestion blues when using it with this amp, but to this day, one of the most beautiful elec. gtr tones (of course, imho) that I have heard, so expressive and tonefull, only thing, these mark111s can measure anywhere from 80-100 watts, mine actually measured 80watts with 4x el34's. So, you want to be carefull, but I recommend perhaps the celestion golds with this or maybe an alnico/ceramic 2x12 of high quality: like a celi gold and a celi heritage g12h30, or a scumback h30.

there is no doubt, its expensive, but your tone will blow you away !!!

gtr8t gr8t amps by any measure !!!


----------



## plato67 (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Stephen! The Carr is great. I actually had Steve Carr make a 2x12 baffle to fit the cabinet. I'm just trying to decide which speakers to put in it. I took out the Cali Alnico as I found the highs a little too piercing. I replaced it with an Emi Legend 15 which sounds great. I had a Carr 2x12 before I bought yours and I miss the attack I got with 12's. Now I'll be able to compare and switch the config around.

Any ideas on which speakers to try?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

ssdeluxe said:


> hey Michael, when your ready to send me back that carr slant6v , I'll be ready !!!! lol
> 
> I'm in total agreement about the spk:
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've been looking into replacing my speakers too. Contenders are the Celestion Gold, as well as the Weber Blue Dog and Silver Bell. I'm thinking maybe a high-wattage Silver Bell and Blue Dog would be fantastic. Of course, affording them would be fantastic too.

I don't really have any interest in v30's or the v30 G12t75 combo. I don't really play hard rock. I'm looking for something that's nice and clean and airy. No need for speaker distortion either, I get all my grind from pedals, as I'm sure most YGL owners do (how are you supposed to get this thing to distort without blowing your ears?). Mine's running at 80 watts too, though I've occasionally pulled a pair of EL34s to run it at 40-ish watts.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

the blue fane alnico is a great sounding speaker, rated for 100w


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

my main live amps are a pair guitar mates - i put greenbacks in both and now they're KILLER!


----------

